# Detail Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder, Swissvax Detail



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi everyone :wave: As most people know I don't or haven't posted any of my work the reason being is honestly I'm no computer wiz nor am I a david bailey of the photo world and time is not on my side at all, any how lets get on with it.

Detail was contacted by the owner of this amazing Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder to see what could be done with its dull/flat finish and after a consultation with my client we decided on a detail enhancement plus a Swissvax detail ​
hope you enjoy

on arrival

















































































So the general condition of the vehicle is very good 
On with the detail wash


































On to the Spyder's fabric hood


























Citrus body degreaser applied to lower half of car including arches and tyres










Detailstudio hubba bubba snow foam applied over the top


















All auxhillary parts cleaned during this stage but were removed later for thorough detailing


















































After sheeting all panelwork, wheels and glass dried


















Roof, padded to remove the bulk of the water the rest left to dry in the sun


















Next was to decontaminate the whole car including glass


















All area's then blow dried


















Some panels after correction


























Also front and rear lense's corrected


















Hood de-fluffed and protected


























And after machine polishing and preparing the paint it was time for the first coat of Swissvax Crystal Rock and while this was making itself comfortable on it's new home i got on with some other jobs.

Exhaust tips


































Wheels. All weight glue removed with a heat gun










































Then it was time to buff up the Swissvax Crystal Rock and apply another coat which was left on for about 5hrs while i got on with detailing the interior and wipeing down the engine (which i have no pics of sorry).


















After shots pre Swissvax Pneu


























































































































































Obviously if you are reading this you have made it through and I thankyou just for that. Remember this is my first attempt at posting my work but I hope it gives you all a slight insight into what I have a passion for, all that is detail.

Thank you for your time 
Anthony :thumb:​


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice job mate , like the way you've got your name on the buckets very cool


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice detail, she had a good set of tips on her no? They were a thing of beauty:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice,great pics.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great job Ant!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic!

Simon
*Exotic Detail*


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lovely job chap.

Nothing wrong with the writeup or the pics from where I'm sitting.

Don't see many of those in Silver!...and it has a proper gearbox:thumb:

You'll have to pop in for a coffee next time you're in Swindon


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice pics, nice work:thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome job mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Chris_VRS said:


> Lovely job chap.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the writeup or the pics from where I'm sitting.
> 
> ...


:thumb: will do ,


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, I love Lambo Spyders. If it were mine, I would have it in some lairy colour though!
Still looks beautiful in Silver. Great work, I bet it was an enjoyable detail.

Alex


----------



## Danny_W (Mar 27, 2008)

Good work. :thumb:

Lovely car


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks great mate :thumb: Thanks for taking the time to do the write up.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Anthony, great work. Well done fella


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning as always mate :thumb::thumb:


When are you doing the gulwing, end of the month ??


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

top class!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Brilliant work and excellent write up. Cant wait to see some more of your work


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Enjoyed that, great work, great car!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely example of your work Anthony, great pics & write up:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Anthony, extra :thumb: for the exhaust.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nothing wrong with tht write up, great job on a lovely car


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all again.I'm sure after all the positive comments Anthony will want to post more work.

Saffron


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great write up super car to work on


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very good job


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bravo beau boulot en tous cas! ;-)


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good mate.

Nice to meet you both at supercar sunday.

Francis


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

think you need to be posting more, nice work


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi everyone :thumb: I'm just going to echo my wife's words and say thank you for the kind replies,and yes the plan is to start posting more of my work to which i hope everyone will enjoy.

thanks again
Anthony


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Emerald Detailing said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Nice to meet you both at supercar sunday.
> 
> Francis


:thumb: you too Francis


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

wedgie said:


> Stunning as always mate :thumb::thumb:
> 
> When are you doing the gulwing, end of the month ??


Well remembered, also i happy your getting on with the shampoo:thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

fantastic work! how did the detail take if two layers of crystal rock takes about 5hrs to cure?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

richard33dees said:


> fantastic work! how did the detail take if two layers of crystal rock takes about 5hrs to cure?


Hi Richard

This detail was done over 2days and a graveyard shift until 7am.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

DETAIL said:


> Well remembered, also i happy your getting on with the shampoo:thumb:


if you can mate you will need to get pics of that up as it really is one of the most beautiful cars on the planet :thumb::thumb:

Keep the zonda's, 458's etc the gulwing is true class


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

how can i not view the pics?? says i need to upgrade :S


----------



## nicky2727 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow wow Anthony really outstanding quality of work:thumb:
We're all in suspense here of you starting to post your work. We can't wait.

Nicky


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------



## nicky2727 (Mar 3, 2010)

pm'd thank you


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very ~very ~Nice indeed, beautiful work as always Anthony :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a video of this somewhere.I'll hunt it out:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I think we need another detail write up


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

Miglior said:


> I think we need another detail write up


Do you really think people would want to see the old bangers i work on?!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes! Get your camera out you lazy git!


----------



## powey001 (Oct 29, 2010)

nice work


----------

